# Stand by for Cute!



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Here are some pictures I took of the puppies today. They are 6 weeks old now, and venturing out with the sheep. I started to take a film by mistake, so forgive me..The picture was pretty cute, though. I may try for a video tomorrow, since it's HARD to get puppies to stay still!



We are having dominance issues already, or sibling rivalry. 









One of the loud Pinto boys.









I love this picture; "I'm a big dog now."









Two for one!










And Zeus out with his sheep. He thinks SEX is GREAT, but the side effects not so hot, lol.


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

I don't see any pictures


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Look again.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Awww, my goodness.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Awww so cute!!!! They are quite irresistible. I especially like the face on the second picture.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Very darling!!!  and CUTE!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I love puppies!!!


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Doggone cute indeed Judy! Great photos and thanks for putting them up!


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

AWWWWW! They look so super sweet! Love the pics, thanks for sharing. Make me want sheep....well, almost. LOL!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Ohhh! that pinto one is adorable!! (well, they ALL are, but I like that one best)
Just not ready for a new puppy... they are beautiful Judy!


----------

